

The economics of tattoos - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/08/the_economics_of_tattoos.cfm

======
bhousel
I know this sounds geeky, but the software developer in me really cringes at
the idea of anything that can't be changed later. It's not pain or aesthetics
that bothers me, it's the permanency of them. Do others feel the same way?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
The permanency is an appeal: a record of who you were at any given point
expressed on your skin. I have the constellation Orion branded on my calf
because (a) I was very experimental at the time and (b) I wanted to see if I
could keep doing it to myself through the pain.

that, and sometimes it's fun to just do undoable stuff without bothering to
think about it... At least I considered my vasectomy for a long time before
doing it :-)

